# Tips on Running a Sale?



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Average income?*

On the subject of income....mine is low by the way, (!) I am wondering if anyone wants to share their success at running a profitable sale. Like sometimes I run a sale for buy 2 and get 1 free. Not a very good profitable sale for me, but it does increase sales on my site. 
Has anyone had good success with a certain type of sale? Free shipping on any order turns me off because of international orders aare so expensive to ship. So right now I am doing free shipping on orders above 100 dollars. What type of sales do you like to run on your sites?
Thanks
Thomas


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Free shipping sales seem to go over really well. I read somewhere that shipping costs are one of the leading causes of "shopping cart abandonment". I think international customers are used to having to pay more for shipping from US merchants, so I would just make it Free Shipping to the US (and maybe discounted shipping internationally)

I like to give 10% off coupons during the checkout process to help encourage the customer to finish the order.

Do you have a lot of orders above $100? It seems like a high amount for a customer to reach for a normal t-shirt site.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

I just strated the $100 dollar shipping sale today. Maybe that amount was too high? Im not sure. 
i use a paypal cart and I don't think I can set the cart up to seperate the international from the USA sales so I could do it that way. I may be wrong. 
Plus I wonder is there a way to set up paypal cart to offer the percent discount you spoke of at check out? Havent notice that option either. Will have to go thru my payapl and see if them options exist.
Thanks
Thomas


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you might need to use a third party shopping cart that ties into PayPal to do things like coupon codes and free shipping to certain countries.

A free cart you could use is at cubecart.com


----------

